# صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء



## assyrian girl (26 نوفمبر 2007)

:new5:*الصـــــــــــــلاة :
حطيت راسي على فراشي سبع صلبان فوق راسي مد المسيح يمينه تفتحت أناجيله اتزعزعت الجبال طلعوا ثلاث رهبان بطرس وبولس ويوحنا المعمدان طلعت العذراء النقية حامله الكاس والصينيه ياعذراء حني عليه وعلى والديه وعلى كل الشعوب المسيحية وغير المسيحية وعلى كل من تعب وشقي عليه ياعذراء لاتموتيني حريق ولا غريق ولاغريب على جنب الطريق الا موته هنية وقربانه طرية وبشفاعتك ياعذراء النقية .
أميــــــــــن ..*


----------



## sara2003 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

*بحب صلاتك ياعدراء موت*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

جميلة قوى الصلاة

ميرسى حبيبتى 

و ننتظر منك المذيد

الرب يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## assyrian girl (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



sara2003 قال:


> *بحب صلاتك ياعدراء موت*



thank you so much for ur comment :yaka:


----------



## assyrian girl (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة قوى الصلاة
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى
> 
> ...



thank you so much for ur nice comment :ura1:and God bless you:smile01


----------



## fayse_f (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

الي يجي كنيستنا ويشوفك يا حبيبتنا يؤمن بديانتنا ويدؤ حلاوة فرحتنا مين زيك يا عدري مين شافيتي ملاين ملاين _______________ جميلة صلاتك وكلماتك الرب يحفظك ويرعاكي


----------



## assyrian girl (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



fayse_f قال:


> الي يجي كنيستنا ويشوفك يا حبيبتنا يؤمن بديانتنا ويدؤ حلاوة فرحتنا مين زيك يا عدري مين شافيتي ملاين ملاين _______________ جميلة صلاتك وكلماتك الرب يحفظك ويرعاكي



thank you so much for ur comment and God bless you


----------



## peace_86 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

اللهم بشفاعة أم النور مريم أنقذنا من كل شر وشبه شر..
شكراَ اشورية..


----------



## totty (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

_الللللللللللله حلوه اوى
بركه وشفاعه العدراء والقديسين تكون معانا
انتى عارفه الصلاه دى
كانت بتقولها تيته تيته تيتى
ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى اوى_​


----------



## +مادونا+ (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

thank you for this prayer and and God bless you


----------



## assyrian girl (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



peace_86 قال:


> اللهم بشفاعة أم النور مريم أنقذنا من كل شر وشبه شر..
> شكراَ اشورية..



you are most welcome and thx for ur comment :new8:


----------



## assyrian girl (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



totty قال:


> _الللللللللللله حلوه اوى
> بركه وشفاعه العدراء والقديسين تكون معانا
> انتى عارفه الصلاه دى
> كانت بتقولها تيته تيته تيتى
> ...



you are most welcome and thx for ur comment and God bless you:94:


----------



## assyrian girl (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



+مادونا+ قال:


> thank you for this prayer and and God bless you



you are most welcome and God bless you thx for ur comment:new8:


----------



## fight the devil (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

7abebate mariam al 3athra2  7abebate mariam al 3athra2  7abebate mariam al 3athra2   7abebate mariam al 3athra2  7abebate mariam al 3athra2    7abebate mariam al 3athra2      7abebate mariam al 3athra2


----------



## assyrian girl (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



salman shamoon قال:


> 7abebate mariam al 3athra2  7abebate mariam al 3athra2  7abebate mariam al 3athra2   7abebate mariam al 3athra2  7abebate mariam al 3athra2    7abebate mariam al 3athra2      7abebate mariam al 3athra2



thx alot for ur comment and God bless you:new5:


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*

الله صلاه حلوه
بشفاعة امنا العدرا الحبيبة تكون معانا كل حين
و تبارك الكل


----------



## assyrian girl (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة الى امنا مريم العذراء*



maramero قال:


> الله صلاه حلوه
> بشفاعة امنا العدرا الحبيبة تكون معانا كل حين
> و تبارك الكل



thx alot for ur comment and God bless you


----------



## DODY2010 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شفاعتك يام النور


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ياعذراء حني عليه وعلى والديه وعلى كل الشعوب المسيحية وغير المسيحية*


*هلليلويا...*
*الرب يباركك اختي...*
*برافو كتير حلو نفتكر الغير مسيحيين في صلواتنا...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------

